# Best Mac Game for iBook G4?



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

What's a really "must have" game for the mac that runs reasonably well on a new ibook g4 and (soon to be) 1.5gig ram?

I already have WoW but that's a wee bit sluggish at 10-20fps....


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

Worms 3d by Aspyr.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Unreal Tournament 2004 plays very well @ 640x480 and settings at medium. 

Stay away from Simcity 4 unless you absolutely love that game as I do.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

are you kiddin me - UT runs v smoothly at 1024x768 with texture settings med-low on my crappy old 1.07 with only 768mb


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Serious??? Hm I'd better give that a try.

That'd be awesome since I just learned to accept that I was going down from the awesome 64MB VRAM of my old PC (ATI 8500DV card, awesome card) to 32MB of the iBook (ATI 9200, basically an 8500 with DirectX9 compatibilies...


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

The OpenGL engine FLIES in X.4 - im experiencing up to 40% framerate boosts over X.3.9


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Yep, the UT geniuses never cease to amaze me with their programming wizardy. UT2K3 and K4 run very well on slower Macs.


----------



## draz (Jun 13, 2005)

I have always loved Halo!! As well ALien Vs. Predator Gold is sweet but you will need the update patch. (an oldie but a goodie)


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

lostchild said:


> I already have WoW but that's a wee bit sluggish at 10-20fps....


WoW isn't a game, it's a full time job...even at 20fps


----------



## ChristianG (Jul 7, 2004)

Warcraft 3 is an oldie but goodie, and you can find the Warchest edition (with reign of fire and frozen throne) for $29 at Bestbuy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks Icculus for the wonderful mac ports of the games, he does _lots_ of them 

http://icculus.org/


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

i stole this name said:


> are you kiddin me - UT runs v smoothly at 1024x768 with texture settings med-low on my crappy old 1.07 with only 768mb


When it comes to games, always run your laptop at the native resolution. The pixel interpolation on the graphics chip kills more fps than you otherwise gain.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

The Sims 2 can be involving as well. Definitely recommended, although I do not know how it will run on your iBook.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Alice


----------

